# POP3 on iPhone



## kpmurphy (Mar 9, 2005)

Can someone tell me why it is so difficult tosetup a POP3 account on an iPhone? Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Thomas (Nov 28, 2007)

That's unusual I have always had problems with my pop 3's but my Iphone worked it all out automatically as soon as I plugged it in. Maybe there is an early option for this.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

It's not hard, tell us what you're trying to do specifically.


----------



## Jeff Thomas (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm trying to encode my quicktimes for my website using quicktime 7 so that they are small files and are viewable on the iphone if someone were to look at my site via the iphone. I normally make them as H.264 but these are not viewable with Iphones.
Thanks,
Jeff.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

If you have a problem, create a new thread for it, I was asking kpmurphy what he is trying to do.


----------

